# World of Warcraft



## 70XR7 (Jun 11, 2004)

Never thought I'd be hooked on a game like this, but since I finally bought it about a month ago every spare moment has been spent playing it!! 

Anyone else on?


----------



## Atencio (Mar 15, 2005)

You ever see that Southpark episode about WoW? 

You play too much WoW you'll end up like this:


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi my name is Mike, and I'm addicted to World of Warcraft.. It's been a little over 3 months since my last encounter. I played for about 4 weeks straight and got to lvl 42. Then I started to realize my life was falling apart! I had to get help! HAHAHAHA :tongue:

Actually no, WoW is a really great game.. but I did have to take a little break form it for a while.. I spent way to much time playing when I did.. R/C takes up most of my time these days! Someday, when I'm really bored, I'll go back to the World. Maybe when the new expansion comes out! lvl 70 anyone? :thumbsup: 


Mike,


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It got too repetitive for me, so I don't play anymore.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I'm back lol.. Still dont have the expansion, but I'm playing a new char on Emerald Dream server. I decided to start over with a Undead Mage.. Something different lol. Ahhh good times... 

Mike,


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i cannot wait until that game dies, roomy is addicted (seriously). there are much better games out there and there will be even more when dx 10 games hit, however i am not a big fan of this type of game (pay for software and then have to pay monthly just so you can play it) i will stick with my DOW and leisure suit larry (windows versions)  then again with my 8800 GTS i could play alot more and better games than world of warcraft


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

beer is good . jack daniels is better:roll: . those that enjoy world of warcraft have fun. having to pay a monthly subscription after buying the software BS


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i do not own it the roomy does, (paid for the software expansion pack included) and has to pay every month or it is a worthless set of disks to collect dust


----------



## radiopatrol (May 29, 2007)

I played WoW, but got tired of the cartoonish graphics ....... I have played Anarchy Online for over a yr (Sci Fi Nut and 1yr paid in advance is like 1/2 the cost of going monthly). I also have gotten into Guild Wars ......... buy the game play for free .....

instanced play areas not just dungeons so no having to camp out, no kill stealing ..... the only areas with other online players are the towns .... they even provide NPC's you can hire so you may solo at all times ..........


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

its addicting id rather play warcraft 3 though


----------



## DevilDogg40 (Jun 27, 2011)

You all are a bunch of fools for talking about World Of Warcraft like that. LOL. everyone complains about the 15$ a month but everyone will go buy a different game every month or so for there x box that cost $50-$60, when all we do is spend the 15 and and get to enjoy watching our progress. most games out there once you get to the end its over. Alot of the 15$ goes towards updates and next quests every month, so i see it as a 15$ well spent! LOL


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

DevilDogg40 said:


> You all are a bunch of fools for talking about World Of Warcraft like that. LOL. everyone complains about the 15$ a month but everyone will go buy a different game every month or so for there x box that cost $50-$60, when all we do is spend the 15 and and get to enjoy watching our progress. most games out there once you get to the end its over. Alot of the 15$ goes towards updates and next quests every month, so i see it as a 15$ well spent! LOL


 
dude seriously, there is a difference. with wow paying 15 a month adds up AND the game ( regardless of expansions or patches) is still 1 game whereas paying 50 to 60 a month for a game is different cause they are DIFFERENT games, then also factor in eventually ( seems like soon now with the way people seem to be disappearing from the servers) the servers will go down cause blizz will end wow and the game will no longer be playable unless someone makes a wow server and then it wont have no where near the people it does now whereas those 50 to 60.00 games will at least still be playable offline.


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

World of Warcraft Classic










I love to play World of Warcraft online game.


----------



## VirginiaBer (Jul 16, 2020)

This is one of my favorite moments in this game.


----------

